# Reformed schools offering the DMin degree



## SolaScriptura (May 23, 2008)

Folks - Which Reformed schools offer the DMin degree? I know of WTS-PA, Covenant, and the various RTS campuses. Any others that I'm missing?


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 23, 2008)

Reformation International Theological Seminary.


----------



## ADKing (May 23, 2008)

Reformed Presbyetrian Theological Seminary RPTS: Academics: Degree Programs: Doctor of Ministry


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 23, 2008)

Highly Recommend the folks at RPTS.


----------



## Kevin (May 23, 2008)

Erskine has one Academics


----------

